# [son] Impossible d'enregistrer réglages xfce4-mixer (résolu)

## Fenril

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un problème qui est sur toutes mes machines qui sont sous Gentoo. Les réglages de volumes de xfce4-mixer ne s'enregistre jamais, même si je coche la case "enregistrer ma session" quand je quitte xfce ou éteint ma machine. J'ai essayé de régler sous alsamixer, sans résultat. C'est un problème bénin mais agaçant tout de même. Une idée du problème ?

Merci.Last edited by Fenril on Wed Aug 05, 2009 8:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Biloute

A tout hasard est-ce que tu as dans /etc/conf.d/alsasound

```
# SAVE_ON_STOP:

# Do you want to save changes made to your mixer volumes when alsasound

# stops?

# no - Do not save state

# yes - Save state

SAVE_ON_STOP="yes"
```

----------

## Fenril

Oui c'est activé.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Et alsasound est bien lancé au démarrage ?

----------

## Fenril

Je suppose normalement ? alsasound est placé en init.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

rc-status en root pour voir la liste des services lancés

tu peux aussi le relancer /etc/init.d/alsasound restart pour voir si y'a pas d'erreur

----------

## Fenril

Intéressant, je n'y avais pas pensé : il y a bien un problème lors du lancement du script :

```
 * Caching service dependencies ...                                      [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...                                          [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                            [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                            [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /var/lib/alsa/asound.state, you have to unmute yo  [ ok ]

```

J'ai été vérifié le répertoire /var/lib/alsa/, il n'y a aucun fichier. Malheureusement, je n'arrive pas à avoir la phrase en complet pour comprendre ce qu'il veut dire (voir dans le code)

----------

## Ey

A voir ce que tu as poste, ce script n'est pas lance au demarrage de ton poste :

- le caching n'est pas fait normalement sauf quand le script a change

- tu as a priori lance un restart, mais il n'a fait que le start (ie il n'etait pas demarre)

----------

## Fenril

Bonjour Ey,

Merci de ta réponse.

Mais alsasound n'est-il pas un script qui s'arrête après avoir été exécuté ?

Donc a priori c'est pour cela que les réglages du mixer ne sont pas enregistrés lors du redémarrage du pc ?

Je ne peux tester ça que ce soir.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Un script de démarrage a (entre-autre) deux entrées une pour le démarrage et une pour l'arrêt, après le démarrage le script est considéré comme lancé jusqu'à ce que la section d'arrêt soit exécuté et ce même s'il n'a aucun processus résident.

Bref un petit rc-update add alsasound default devrait régler le problème

----------

## Ey

Comme l'indique gentoouser, les scripts ne sont pas forcement lies a un daemon.

Dans ce cas precism le script alsasound a un role mixte :

- charger les modules ALSA (si besoin - ie tu n'as pas tout mis en monolythique dans ton noyau)

- sauvegarde/restauration des reglages du mixeur (ce qui semble etre absent sur tes postes) : dans sa sequence d'arret il sauvegarde les reglages mixeurs (sauf si tu as mis SAVE_ON_STOP="no" dans ton /etc/conf.d/alsasound) et au demarrage il restaure ces reglages (sauf encore une fois si tu as modifie RESTORE_ON_START dans /etc/conf.d/alsasound)

----------

## Fenril

OK merci à tous pour vos réponses.

Effectivement, les pilotes de ma carte son sont compilés en modules (en dur j'aurai eu peur pour la stabilité du système), mais curieusement, à par le snd-seq-midi, je n'ai pas eu à placer en modules.conf pour que le son fonctionne. Du coup, je n'ai pas pensé à aller plus loin, surtout que sous Debian, si mes souvenirs sont exacts, les réglages étaient enregistrés dans un fichier de configuration pour xfce4-mixer, que je n'ai pas retrouvé sous Gentoo.

Je vérifie ce soir si tout a fonctionné.

Merci encore !

Edit : ok c'est bon, merci.

----------

